# Trailblazer Classic Wood Stove Owner's Manual?



## hosea49 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am looking for the owner's/operation's manual for a Heating Energy Systems Trailblazer Classic 1500 wood stove, circa 2002.  Where can I locate one?


----------



## Fake coal burner (Nov 10, 2009)

hosea49 said:
			
		

> I am looking for the owner's/operation's manual for a Heating Energy Systems Trailblazer Classic 1500 wood stove, circa 2002.  Where can I locate one?



I got the manual for the Trailblazer  1700 and 1800 if that will be any help. The company is long gone. History. My brochures only shows a classic model 1000. no 1500. Can you post a picture of you stove ?


----------



## judygreene (Oct 28, 2010)

How can I get a copy of the Trailblazer 1700 owner's manual?  We just picked one up and have some venting questions.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Oct 28, 2010)

NVfrog said:
			
		

> How can I get a copy of the Trailblazer 1700 owner's manual?  We just picked one up and have some venting questions.


I got the manual for the 1700 and 1800 Trail Blazer. What Venting Questions are you inquiring about?


----------



## judygreene (Oct 29, 2010)

The vent pipe going up the chimney is a smaller diameter than that coming from the stove.  Is this going to cause problems?  Do I need a whole new venting system or is there a work around?  I was hoping the manual would answer these questions.  Thanks.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Oct 29, 2010)

NVfrog said:
			
		

> The vent pipe going up the chimney is a smaller diameter than that coming from the stove.  Is this going to cause problems?  Do I need a whole new venting system or is there a work around?  I was hoping the manual would answer these questions.  Thanks.



The stove manual says to use approved class A all fuel venting system and to follow the venting  manufacturers system guidelines. The stove is 6 inches at the flue color on the stove. A starter section of single wall pipe to your mfg. system crimp end down in to stove  3 sheat metal screws to hold starter pipe in to stove. 12 feet minimum to 25 feet maximum. 6 inches all the way up.
Go to this link on hearth com. lots of good information.
https://www.hearth.com/what/specific.php

 Are you going up a masonry chimney ?


There is a metal sticker on the back of stove for stove clearanes etc.


----------



## judygreene (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, the insert is already in the chimney.  I guess I will have to get all new because the insert is less than 6 inches.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Oct 30, 2010)

Lets see some pictures and let us know how is heating. They put out some good heat.  :zip:


----------

